# What is HDMI? how to connect PC to LCD TV? help.!!



## kool (Nov 6, 2010)

Guys, 
Recently i got LG 22" LCD TV.  It has VGA port and HDMI port. When i connected my CPU cable to LCD via VGA port it didn't show anything, :"( i checked input MENU on remote then it shows only 4 option: 
*Component in, 
AV, 
TV, 
HDMI*

plz tell me why there is VGA port on TV, how can i connect my PC with this TV? And what is HDMI port? Can i connect my PC via  HDMI port?

*Attaching picture of my system & TV. *


*TV BACK*
*lh4.ggpht.com/_4n30twbU7iQ/TUQAEJAb1mI/AAAAAAAAAJI/t2tBDbbIzKo/s800/tv%20back.jpg

*LG 22LD310*
*lh5.ggpht.com/_4n30twbU7iQ/TUQAFocGAFI/AAAAAAAAAJM/vOMgmKUuneM/s800/tv%20product.jpg

*TV INPUT*
*lh3.ggpht.com/_4n30twbU7iQ/TUQAG15DxMI/AAAAAAAAAJQ/Ble2HFMS9Ck/s800/tv%20input.jpg

*CPU BACK*
*lh6.ggpht.com/_4n30twbU7iQ/TUQDQKf1bVI/AAAAAAAAAKI/xefO4GNabog/s800/cpu%20back.jpg

*CPU DETAILS*
*lh4.ggpht.com/_4n30twbU7iQ/TUQAKZwG-0I/AAAAAAAAAJc/y7pBaJEULdA/s800/CPU.jpg

*NVIDIA*
*lh3.ggpht.com/_4n30twbU7iQ/TUQAH27_NQI/AAAAAAAAAJU/huMU63vH4Kc/s800/Nvidia.jpg

*MOTHERBOARD*
*lh6.ggpht.com/_4n30twbU7iQ/TUQAI09K4bI/AAAAAAAAAJY/ljfES1rzdB4/s800/motherboard.jpg


----------



## Gollum (Nov 6, 2010)

Hdmi is a high definition multimedia interface used to transmit hd content and audio both at the same time through the same wire.
Are you sure its vga post and not a serial port? If your pc has hdmi port then your can get an hdmi cable to connect your pc to it. If you don't have hdmi port on your pc then you should at least have a dvi port on your pc. You will still need a dvi to hdmi adaptor+hdmi cable to connect the pc to tv.


----------



## rajan1311 (Nov 6, 2010)

cant make it simpler than this : Connect PC to TV


----------



## kool (Nov 6, 2010)

Bro, i dont what is serial port. But TV has 2 ports, one is HDMI and other looks like we have in monitor/cpu written (SERVICES only). Now tell me what is the use of this blue color port in TV? check photo. 

*lh6.ggpht.com/_4n30twbU7iQ/TNVWOkrewdI/AAAAAAAAAH8/6lW7Goxm9PU/s800/tv.jpg

bhai log....... ab toh bata do plzzzzzzzz


----------



## simarpal_sahni (Nov 7, 2010)

This will definitely help you 
How to connect your Laptop/PC/Computer to your TV


----------



## kool (Jan 23, 2011)

what is this for service only..!!!


----------



## rajan1311 (Jan 23, 2011)

probably the service guys use it for some tests ? 

Anyways, what is your problem ? You still dont know how to connect your PC to your TV?


----------



## kool (Jan 23, 2011)

rajan1311 said:


> probably the service guys use it for some tests ?
> 
> Anyways, what is your problem ? You still dont know how to connect your PC to your TV?



Yes, still i.ve prob. I.ve attached above diagram of back view of my tv. Now just check that and tell me. In manual there is nothing mentioned about connecting process for computer. So guys, its a request tell me which cable i need to work as monitor? Or it has no support for monitor.


----------



## asingh (Jan 23, 2011)

^^
Could you please tell your system configuration. Motherboard model is needed.


----------



## kool (Jan 24, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Could you please tell your system configuration. Motherboard model is needed.



its ASUS.. 

Win 7, 2GB RAM, nVidia 512MB Card, 500GB hdd.


----------



## asingh (Jan 24, 2011)

^^
Actually the full model name. Get it from the packaging box.


----------



## rajan1311 (Jan 24, 2011)

or just take the pic of the rear of the PC showing what output options its got..

download CPUz, run it, see under motherboard tab and tell the full mobo model number....just wondering,how old is this system ?


----------



## jking (Jan 24, 2011)

You can connect your PC to TV using HDMI out from your PC to HDMI in of your TV.  For this you need to have HDMI port in your nvidia GPU. If you can give the exact Model Number of your nvidia GPU, it will be easy to guide further.


----------



## kaudey (Jan 25, 2011)

The port that is numbered '5' in the picture is possibly a service port, where a service personnel can connect a monitor to troubleshoot the TV. U need to have an HDMI port on ur motherboard or the nVidia card you have mentioned, to connect it to your TV.


----------



## kool (Jan 29, 2011)

jking said:


> You can connect your PC to TV using HDMI out from your PC to HDMI in of your TV.  For this you need to have HDMI port in your nvidia GPU. If you can give the exact Model Number of your nvidia GPU, it will be easy to guide further.



Now i've attached all details here... 


*TV BACK*
*lh4.ggpht.com/_4n30twbU7iQ/TUQAEJAb1mI/AAAAAAAAAJI/t2tBDbbIzKo/s800/tv%20back.jpg

*LG 22LD310*
*lh5.ggpht.com/_4n30twbU7iQ/TUQAFocGAFI/AAAAAAAAAJM/vOMgmKUuneM/s800/tv%20product.jpg

*TV INPUT*
*lh3.ggpht.com/_4n30twbU7iQ/TUQAG15DxMI/AAAAAAAAAJQ/Ble2HFMS9Ck/s800/tv%20input.jpg

*CPU BACK*
*lh6.ggpht.com/_4n30twbU7iQ/TUQDQKf1bVI/AAAAAAAAAKI/xefO4GNabog/s800/cpu%20back.jpg

*CPU DETAILS*
*lh4.ggpht.com/_4n30twbU7iQ/TUQAKZwG-0I/AAAAAAAAAJc/y7pBaJEULdA/s800/CPU.jpg

*NVIDIA*
*lh3.ggpht.com/_4n30twbU7iQ/TUQAH27_NQI/AAAAAAAAAJU/huMU63vH4Kc/s800/Nvidia.jpg

*MOTHERBOARD*
*lh6.ggpht.com/_4n30twbU7iQ/TUQAI09K4bI/AAAAAAAAAJY/ljfES1rzdB4/s800/motherboard.jpg


----------



## kaudey (Jan 29, 2011)

^^I hope you got my PM. If not please let me know.


----------



## kool (Jan 30, 2011)

kaudey said:


> ^^I hope you got my PM. If not please let me know.



ya buddy, i cant buy any grafix card now, so i think i should try *dvi to hdmi cable*, U sure it will work??? i'm really confused, so plz post a pic of that cable, i searched on net it displayed diff types of cable.

and what about these things::

*pcdownload.asia/avocent-dvi-hdmi-adapter-lg.jpg


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 30, 2011)

HDMI is DVI and Audio together. So you just need to buy a HDMI-DVI cable and you'll be fine.


----------



## asingh (Jan 30, 2011)

The 8400GS -- G98 VGA chipset should support 2560x1600 dual link DVI. You will need two things.

1. DVI to HDMI Converter. It is exactly what you have posted in #17. Take a picture of that if need be, or you could easily find one on Ebay India.
2. HDMI cable. This will be native HDMI to HDMI. Since via the converter (1) your GPU will push out HDMI and the same can be plugged into the HDMI port of your TV panel. Post that you would need to make some changed on the Forceware panel to make it realize the panel dual link TV.

Alternatively you can get this, which is a DVI to HDMI converter.

Let us know if you are still confused.


----------



## kool (Jan 30, 2011)

asingh said:


> The 8400GS -- G98 VGA chipset should support 2560x1600 dual link DVI. You will need two things.
> 
> 1. DVI to HDMI Converter. It is exactly what you have posted in #17. Take a picture of that if need be, or you could easily find one on Ebay India.
> 2. HDMI cable. This will be native HDMI to HDMI. Since via the converter (1) your GPU will push out HDMI and the same can be plugged into the HDMI port of your TV panel. Post that you would need to make some changed on the Forceware panel to make it realize the panel dual link TV.
> ...




Now thats called proper and simple answer!!! Thnx asingh, and thnx to  all...!!! _ THINKDIGIT nahi hota toh mera kya hota..._ 

Now i'll try and let u know soon...


----------



## jking (Feb 3, 2011)

I think you have got the answer now. Update us once you make it work. One think you should take care is DVI has different type like

1) DVI-A
2) DVI-D Single
3) DVI-D Dualy Link
4) DVI-I Single
5) DVI-I Dual Link

From the image you have posted, it looks like you are having DVI-I dual link. You need to get appropriate cable.


----------



## kool (Aug 18, 2011)

Is there any chance to activate USB system to my TV?


----------

